# Bread, chicken soup, chicken cutlets .



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots of leftovers...He ate the whole little loaf.









.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

And for dessert Peach Torte.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the dessert Did I miss it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s a peach Torte. very easy to make ...I make it often when I have to light the big oven.. I mix it all by hand.

torte recipe
2 lg eggs
1 bar melted butter
1 cup sugar
1 tea vanilla.
mix the above then add
1 cup Self Rising flour
1 tea kosher salt
Mix and put in greased pie plate.
top with 1 can peaches* ( drained)
drizzle with fresh squeezed lemon
and sprinkle with cinnamon (optional)
350* for 40 to 45 min.

*Any fruit can be used, like sliced apples, blueberries,
whatever fruit you fancy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That is a lot of cooking! Sit down, take a rest.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, take a rest. I've been resting the last 2 days. Nothing but Marie Callender's and left overs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I have so much leftovers that I’ll have a rest from cooking.
Today and tomorrow we have luncheon dates.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I hurt myself with leftovers for breakfast. Fried sweet plantains and sweet pickled radish. Making room in the frig.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve had a ‘Staycation’ so might make your pepperoni bread Sunday. I do enjoy cooking when I have time. Made Tettrizini today. Plus baked a meatloaf that was in freezer. Its been nice to have real food, instead of eating whatever’s quick.


----------

